# AI Nero 5 Submersible Pump



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone have experience with AI Nero 5 pump? 

I bought one recently and it only gave problems. The pump ceased everyday. I emailed AI and they sent me a replacement pump, which ceased after 10 days of use.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have one. I'm very happy with it overall. No issues yet.


----------



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

What speed are you running on? I was running at the highest speed 100%

Thanks for the comment


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

100% is too much for my tank so I'm running in pulse mode with max at around 90% during the day, and about 50% max in wave mode at night.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

powder blue said:


> Anyone have experience with AI Nero 5 pump?
> 
> I bought one recently and it only gave problems. The pump ceased everyday. I emailed AI and they sent me a replacement pump, which ceased after 10 days of use.


Sorry to hear you having issues. I recently purchased one and I love it. I'm still constantly fiddling with it. This is what the settings are at right now.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

Abner said:


> Sorry to hear you having issues. I recently purchased one and I love it. I'm still constantly fiddling with it. This is what the settings are at right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------

